# hi I am new



## Doggiesrule100 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi everyone I am new!
I own 3 dogs, 2 guinea pigs and a rabbit. They live in a lovely war shed in my garden (with hot water bottles and insulation in winter!)
My lionhead rabbit is 1 year old and called jasper.
My guinea pig is 2 years old and called Nibbles
My other piggie is Nibble's brother 
I love my piggies and rabbits!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Doggiesrule100 said:


> Hi everyone I am new!
> I own 3 dogs, 2 guinea pigs and a rabbit. They live in a lovely war shed in my garden (with hot water bottles and insulation in winter!)
> My lionhead rabbit is 1 year old and called jasper.
> My guinea pig is 2 years old and called Nibbled
> ...


Well a warm welcome from the small animals section. It has become my econd home and is a fantastic place for any questions (genuine ones) you may have.

Can I just ask something...are you piggies and bunny living together?


----------



## Doggiesrule100 (Sep 2, 2012)

noo my piggies and bunnies don't ive together. My piggies don't either. I went away for a while with my family, and left them with grandma for a bit. We came home and one had a clouded eye, so we took him to the vets. He had been scratched by the other one. The other had bites on it. They have exactly the same amount of space, and can see each other but cannot reach each other. ]Thanks btw


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Welcome!
I've not been here long but people are so nice I seem to live here right now!!

Would be lovely to see some pictures of your pets


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello and welcome!! I spend most time in Bunnyland, as we currently have 18 rabbits - plus cat - plus fish.

People are nice and friendly on here, and there are some really knowledgeable people on here who give great advice.


----------

